# Aquasoil



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All, How long will Aquasoil last in a planted tank and can it be mix with Eco-complete.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

You can mix beer and wine, but why would you want to do that?

But if you really want to, you can, as long as the grain size is about the same it will hold a while. But in the end the heavier eco complete will end up at the bottom.

How long it will last depends on your water, the brand, the batch and lots of other factors. Some batches turn into mud in a year, a good batch will be good for 5 year. But out of nutrients sooner (depending on your fertilization method)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Your mileage will vary. Quality to drop pH will diminish after about 6 months, but that doesn't mean that you will need to change the substrate immediately. On average, I use it for a year to 2. If you uproot often, Aquasoil will decompose significantly faster.


----------

